# Alberta Target Shoots



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

I heard there was a FITA range near Red Deer. Is this true?


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

russ said:


> I heard there was a FITA range near Red Deer. Is this true?


they do have one i believe, but i don't know if they've finished it yet.


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

XCalibre said:


> they do have one i believe, but i don't know if they've finished it yet.


lloyd will be having one set up next year if all goes well, Just ordered in the targets today


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

XCalibre said:


> they do have one i believe, but i don't know if they've finished it yet.


I've confirmed there is a _small_ range near Red Deer but they haven't quite finished it yet and apparently shooting will be by invitation only.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

I dont seem to remember anyone in Alberta that even shoots paper ?????

we got a good feild of paper as well as our Feild course set up here in PG


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

no one in Alberta shoots paper? Where were you shootin'? Lethbridge Ironman ring a bell? Calgary Archers, Sherwood Park Archery Club, Lac La Biche and I'm pretty sure that Lethbridge all have 90m ranges. CAC & SPAC both have field ranges and it seems to me Dragonflight Archery has one too.

Of course since I'm a dedicated 3D'er I'm not supposed to know any of this


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

ATAA paper championships .. 7 people show up to shoot? 

ok so I lied .. there are at least 7 people in AB that shoot paper... 

oh and the Ironman .. was a Novelty to us 3Ders


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Well there's seems to be lots of facilities for 7 people Mike. And I do remember going to a field shoot waaaay back in 2002 and there was a heck of a lot more 7 archers there. Maybe last years venue wasn't a good choice given the urbanite urge to stay within site of the Calgary Tower or the Hotel MacDonald? (well you can't really see the Mac but just the same) 

Anyway, my point is there are more FITA facilities in Alberta than most people realize and us chicken poop 3D'ers need to get out use them a bit. God help us if shooting 90m helps our form


----------



## Canuck (Jan 30, 2003)

Going to agree for the most part with Mikey. For the most part paper is dead here in Alberta. The last two outdoor fitas in Calgary, one in Edmonton and at least one in Medicine Hat didn't have enough people (3) for the shoots to be official.

On the other hand the largest FITA of the year (likely) happened last weekend in Lethbridge - 12 people showed!

I think Calgary Archers had 12 show up for a IFAA typse skins match too.....

We shot a few 70m rounds in Red Deer last year. The field could likely accomodate 12. Not sure if there will be any 1440 rounds there this year but likely a couple of 70m rounds. I will post up if they happen.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

*stewpit pawlaticks?*

Could this have anything to do with the fractured associations in the province? Just a thought.


----------



## Canuck (Jan 30, 2003)

Don't think so. Likely has more to do with a poorly run/organized target association. 
Don't think many of those that shot in Lethbridge even belonged to the target association could be wrong though. I know I'm not a member. If your target association doesn't support competetive archery hard to see how your going to get anyone to come out.

The skins match in Calgary wasn't sanctioned by anybody just put on by a group who wanted to get it done.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

I stand corrected Canuck.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

here are some pics of last years BC Provincial champs ...CDN 1200 and a feild round 

I have never seen a paper event in Alberta with this many people unless a 3d was attached to it 

My home Range in Prince George By the way :embara:

http://www.silvertiparchers.net/Photos/OutdoorProvincials2008/index.html


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Bowzone_Mikey said:


> here are some pics of last years BC Provincial champs ...CDN 1200 and a feild round
> 
> I have never seen a paper event in Alberta with this many people unless a 3d was attached to it
> 
> ...


I wonder if free beer would help


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Bowzone_Mikey said:


> here are some pics of last years BC Provincial champs ...CDN 1200 and a feild round
> 
> I have never seen a paper event in Alberta with this many people unless a 3d was attached to it
> 
> ...


Impressive turn out Mikey. I wonder if the types of rounds affect turnouts? In Manitoba I don't remember a 1200 or 900 being shot recently, mostly 1440 and 720 rounds not complaining just noting. On oru small range we average about 15 shooters an event.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

cdhunter said:


> Impressive turn out Mikey. I wonder if the types of rounds affect turnouts? In Manitoba I don't remember a 1200 or 900 being shot recently, mostly 1440 and 720 rounds not complaining just noting. On oru small range we average about 15 shooters an event.


Thanx ... we are hosting it again this year ... Here in BC to make hosting a little more viable for the clubs... Provincials are in one spot for 2 years
as for type of rounds .. I dunno ..maybe???


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

travski said:


> lloyd will be having one set up next year if all goes well, Just ordered in the targets today


Travis, I meant to ask last night; that part of the Lloyd range will be associated with the SAA correct and not the ATAA correct? BTW, from what I remember of the venue they want to use it's pretty good. Lot's of room, I think I would park there for the weekend over the range if I ever make it back up there.



Bowzone_Mikey said:


> Thanx ... we are hosting it again this year ... Here in BC to make hosting a little more viable for the clubs... Provincials are in one spot for 2 years


And shucks thats only a 12 1/2 hour drive for me


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

russ said:


> And shucks thats only a 12 1/2 hour drive for me


I cant help that you live in the Bald Praire ... Move to somewhere a little more habitable .... Maybe then You could get yourself a bear :darkbeer:


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Bowzone_Mikey said:


> I cant help that you live in the Bald Praire ... Move to somewhere a little more habitable .... Maybe then You could get yourself a bear :darkbeer:


Well I'll settle for being able to hunt 5 species out of 9 off my back door rather being surrounded by tree tunnels and hills that will kill me :lol:


----------



## Canuck (Jan 30, 2003)

We have also had a couple of shoots in Jaffrey, BC and will likely have a few more. The club hosting was WCAA which is associated with the ABA.

Finding a judge can still be difficult but we're working on it


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

russ said:


> Well I'll settle for being able to hunt 5 species out of 9 off my back door rather being surrounded by tree tunnels and hills that will kill me :lol:


within an hours drive ... of my porch 
Grizz, Blackbear, Caribou, Elk, goat, sheep,whiteys, Mulies, 3 kinds of cat, wolf..Moose

within 15 mins of my porch ...all of above but Caribou goats and sheep


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

***important update!***

ATAA Outdoor Provincials has been moved from the 25th and 26th to the 18th and 19th, one weekend sooner.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

so now it's the same date as the Lethbridge shoot which also happens to be the last ABA sanctioned shoot for the year and the 3DAA Championship.

I wonder if that'll cause low attendance at the ATAA Provincials shoot?


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

russ said:


> so now it's the same date as the Lethbridge shoot which also happens to be the last ABA sanctioned shoot for the year and the 3DAA Championship.
> 
> I wonder if that'll cause low attendance at the ATAA Provincials shoot?


correction... again. i just got word that outdoor provincials have been moved back to the 25-26 weekend, but will be hosted by Sherwood park instead of Calgary.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

check http://www.fca.ca/fcacal.html and http://www.ataa-org.ca/shoot_schedules.htm

both say the 18th & 19th! Does anyone know _w t h_ is going on?


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

russ said:


> check http://www.fca.ca/fcacal.html and http://www.ataa-org.ca/shoot_schedules.htm
> 
> both say the 18th & 19th! Does anyone know _w t h_ is going on?


ok. it has been *confirmed* that provincials will be in Sherwood Park on the weekend of the 25th and 26th. it's up on the ATAA website along with the registration form.

http://www.ataa-org.ca/PDF/provincials/ATAA_July7_Newsletter.pdf


----------

